# Outbackers 2010 Acadia Rally Photos On Cg Website



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow! Smugglers Den Campground near Acadia National Park updated their website. In the scrolling photos you&#146;ll never guess what is there!? A whole row of Outbacks! Yup! Photos of our last years rally! Fordimus Prime is missing from the photo so I assume we were out enjoying Acadia somewhere! I am pretty jazzed about it! Our venerable 31RQS Rolling Suite right up front! Included is a picture of a toothy grinned Clarkely!

Check out the site here! Way cool!

Eric


----------

